

How to build a Modbus driver in Go? - minaandrawos
http://www.minaandrawos.com/2014/11/26/how-to-write-a-modbus-driver/

======
valarauca1
Oh wow you actually implemented transaction and protocols IDs? Most libraries
don't bother. I know the few I use in production don't. They /should/ be used
for language extensions, but generally they aren't.

Also not to be a bit pedantic but MODbus/TCP is a super set of MODbus/RTU. The
distraction between ASCII and RTU is large, but existent because the size of a
"byte" is variable in serial communication. I.E.: You can't use MODbus/RTU
with a 7 DataBit serial connection.

Also if you get bored point your library at a good data center cisco router,
the results are fun ;)

~~~
minaandrawos
Interesting, I will try that out. Curious how it reacts :)

